# Downsizing, have you done it, how'd you do it?



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

For the last year or so I've been de-junking/de-cluttering like there's no tomorrow. I have been using up and not replacing my food storage. I mean, how many jars of jelly does one person really need? Has anyone else ever downsized their food storage and thought they were doing the right thing? Or, maybe you got to the point where it takes up too much space or you just finally thought having this much food in the house is nutty.

My mother's health is not good and it is getting worse quickly. I've considered moving back west to help her for the time she has left. I would like to see her be as comfortable as possible. I just cannot see myself moving all this stuff 1,500 miles, thus the downsizing. I can see the handwriting on the wall, so to speak.

I have to wonder if I'm just stuck in the "what if" :dunno:loop that I've read about. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Moose


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

K has hit that point where he doesn't want to see more food storage come in. He put a stop to my T.P. buying when it is on sale. He rolls his eyes when I tell him I need more to feel comfortable. 

We are in the purge stage of other items like clothing and knick knacks. We are preparing for a big move in a few years. Leaving California. I can relate to what you are going through.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Grimm. I thought I was the only one. I've been comfortable not having to think about do I have this or that to make dinner. I was at Sams a few weeks ago and it took ages to decide to buy 48 rolls of TP. 

With the downsizing (my brother would call it right sizing) I am only keeping three of a lot of things. Of course, three small jars of mayo is a three maybe four month supply. I hope the "what if" passes.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

In contemplating leaving a large well-stocked house for a small apartment, I would get down to a two-months' stock of the most basic items. That would, for me, mean a few pounds each of whole grains and dried beans (sprouts possible), some powdered milk (yogurt, cottage cheese), some dehydrated veggies and fruits, raw honey, sourdough starter, some canned tuna, salmon, and sardines, olive and coconut oils, and tea. I would need a source of fresh eggs.

I could also minimize things like a nice assortment of kitchen knives down to really needing only two.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

We are in the process of moving from a 2500 sq.ft. to a 1500 sq.ft. home so I feel your pain! We will obviously get rid of a lot of stuff but not food, ammo, water, or my guitars. Good luck with your Mom! We are taking care of my 92 year old father who lives with us and wouldn't have it any other way! We brought him here from CA. Maybe I should get rid of his 10 pairs of pants, 10 shirts, and 3 pairs of shoes! 

E-bay, Craigs List and Garage sale!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry about your mom, those are trying times.

I am doing it a bit differently. On each trip I carry as much as the airline will allow as checked baggage and store it in my storage unit. Food is used up at the old house and inventory is maintained at the storage unit in the new location. Overheating is not an issue for me and they keep the unit above freezing.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

If you would need a car haul trailer big enough to haul a one ton pick up, just to haul your food storage in a non SHTF situation, then you have every right to downsize your food storage. On the other hand if you're like us and plan to bug in, parents and other close relatives are no longer around, then you still might have to think of modifying what you have stored. We went through a major change on that a couple of years ago, a change from long term "wet canned" veggies and fruits to dehydrated and freeze dried. A good motivating point for that was the frequent finding of bulging or leaking cans, that being said, we still use wet canned foods, but we are much more likely to be turning them over in shorter time spans. Wet canned foods are also considerably heavier making them an issue in moving as to weight load limits.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> If you would need a car haul trailer big enough to haul a one ton pick up, just to haul your food storage in a non SHTF situation, then you have every right to downsize your food storage. On the other hand if you're like us and plan to bug in, parents and other close relatives are no longer around, then you still might have to think of modifying what you have stored. We went through a major change on that a couple of years ago, a change from long term "wet canned" veggies and fruits to dehydrated and freeze dried. A good motivating point for that was the frequent finding of bulging or leaking cans, that being said, we still use wet canned foods, but we are much more likely to be turning them over in shorter time spans. Wet canned foods are also considerably heavier making them an issue in moving as to weight load limits.


In preparation for the out of state move I am trying to convert our food storage to freeze-dried and dehydrated goods and only keeping 6 or so months of "wet" food stores. The plan is to use that 6 months as our main food source the 6 months before the move so money can be put into the move and getting settled.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Moose33, my wife and I went through this a few years back when moving from California to Utah. Dropped 1,000 square feet of space and purged out a ton of supplies (mostly given as presents to like-minded people we were leaving behind in Cal). It's tough, but it actually makes you feel more secure when it's done...because it's much more manageable. And we don't feel like we gave up much in the way of quality when doing it.

Take a look at http://www.calamityjanet.com/one-year-supply-easy--cheap.html. The idea is not without it's flaws, but it will get you thinking in the right direction.

Best wishes to you and your mom.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Your thoughts are exactly why I read this forum every day. I really appreciate the feedback!
Moose


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Downsizing is rough. We have been in the process of same for two years now. Managing influx is hard. We have just been narrowing down what we don't like, don't use, or outright hate, and tossing it ASAP.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Kids are gone and live in different states. IMHO we don't need this big of a house and told the wife I'd like to downsize in the next 3 or 4 years.

Wife gave me this look of horror! She's a hoarder, I'm not. 

My ideal situation would be to have a auction and sale everything that didn't fit in the truck bed. Then drive to a warmer climate, rent until we purchase a smaller house. Then visit garage sales to furnish the house. 

Her ideal situation would rent every available semi and perhaps even extend Railroad tracks to our property. Load everything up, pay to haul it across country, with the end results of me trying to explaining again why you can stuff 2,400 square feet of stuff into a 1,200 square house.

So if y'all have a fool proof method (short of divorce or a house fire), I'm interested!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Grimm said:


> In preparation for the out of state move I am trying to convert our food storage to freeze-dried and dehydrated goods and only keeping 6 or so months of "wet" food stores. The plan is to use that 6 months as our main food source the 6 months before the move so money can be put into the move and getting settled.


Hey Grimm, hope you guys are moving to a good place to live. I know you loved California (Not LA). Sounds like you have your plan in place. Best wishes on your move. GB


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

TheLazyL, I did the house fire thing once. Not a course of action I can recomend.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Downsizing makes plenty of sense.*

Ok guys downsizing makes plenty of sense it doesn't mean that we are cutting back on the essentials it means that we just don`t need as much, it also makes a sound financial point after all how much is too much or how big it needs to be to be comfortable, if you work you spend more time out of the home than in and the time in you spend it probably in the kitchen or bedroom and how big do they have to be, also my canning has been cut a lot, I only canned to have some quick meals around, two years ago my mango trees produce lots of fruit and I when crazy canning, hell I have canned mango in all kinds of flavor that will probably last for years to come. No, I cut back a lot and found new ways of doing things too, my groceries are down by 50% so is my driving and utility bills, I have notice less trash or waste, donated all my suits and clothe that I have never worn, besides from my jump boots I only have one pair of shoes, my tools and books are about the only things I really enjoy, I hope the wife don`t read this, and I`m happy and less stress out thinking about what to have or need all the time is a real waste of time and brain power and I`m to old to worried about what anybody thinks any way.


----------



## tleeh1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Re-evaluating our situation is probably more what we've done this year. With hubby's medical problems we've realized that, realistically, we're probably never going to get that totally off-grid, SHTF retreat we've always wanted. It has been a blessing, though, to have been prepared in a variety of ways this past year -- our house and all our vehicles were paid off, plenty of food on the shelves and decent medical insurance. But, we do have 2 acres and have enough skills, equipment, and supplies to be relatively self-sufficient for a comfortable length of time. If it goes longer than what we've got, well..... I still strongly advise and support anyone who want to prep for TEOTWAWKI (or natural catastrophe), but multi year's supplies of food, etc isn't my priority any longer.:dunno:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I only keep six months to one years worth of food stuff, and that includes water. Anything else I can hunt, fish, or forage for and water collection is not a problem with all the springs in the area. I try to keep a balanced point of view on every thing including prepping.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I try to keep a balanced point of view on every thing including prepping.


Correct.

One must not allow it to become an obsession


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Moose33 said:


> For the last year or so I've been de-junking/de-cluttering like there's no tomorrow. I have been using up and not replacing my food storage. I mean, how many jars of jelly does one person really need? Has anyone else ever downsized their food storage and thought they were doing the right thing? Or, maybe you got to the point where it takes up too much space or you just finally thought having this much food in the house is nutty.
> 
> My mother's health is not good and it is getting worse quickly. I've considered moving back west to help her for the time she has left. I would like to see her be as comfortable as possible. I just cannot see myself moving all this stuff 1,500 miles, thus the downsizing. I can see the handwriting on the wall, so to speak.
> 
> ...


I've never really downsized food storage for a move. I did move from a 70 acre farmstead with big barn, several outbuildings and farmhouse into a small apartment once. Talk about a heartbreaker deciding I could only take one flatbed pickup load with me, and had to leave the rest!!!

My LTS food reserves are now all in #10 FD cans, in six pack cardboard boxes. It is an intimidating pile, but I would move them with me if I had to.

I think you are going to have to look into the future. Consider your future situation, what you might need, and the cost to replace what you already have. For example: My LTS supplies cost quite a bit, compared to store bought canned goods. I might be able to get half of what I paid for them, selling them before a move. After my move, would I want to replace them or go in another direction? To replace them I am spending at least half again as much as I already did, plus price increases to the products.

My canning jars. I have several large stacks of pint and half pint cases of new jars and many packages of lids. I also have all the jars I put up over the summer. If I had to move, would I be moving to a place I could garden and therefore use them? Or would I not have the space, or time, so best to sell before moving?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Where do you start? 

Thumper and I this time next year are going to put our place up for sale and move to Pa. To be close to our only child and his family. About 8-9 hours from here.

We have a tractor, Wood splitter,atv, concrete mixer, many 55 gal. Barrels. 325 gal water container. Almost 250 buckets of our storage. About 3 years of my canning. WW2 welder on its own trailer. And the list goes on and on.

Where do we start? We have no idea even where we will move to but for sure not philly. Do we sell off everything and hope that we can replace it at a reasonable price. ( ie. tractor) 

This is beyond anything that I can come up with. We have discussed pods for a lot of this stuff in the house but it is the outside equipment and tools that we have no idea how to handle.

Then there are the dogs(4), cats same number, and our two goats that we have left since we quit breeding year before last. 

We have never made a move this large and I must say we are beside ourselves even where to start.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Where do you start?
> 
> Thumper and I this time next year are going to put our place up for sale and move to Pa. To be close to our only child and his family. About 8-9 hours from here.
> 
> ...


If you load it onto a trailer or a truck and drive it, that takes a day. Returning the truck or trailer takes another day plus fuel and mileage. How long are you going to spend shopping for new equipment? Will it be a comparable price? Will it be of comparable condition? It will cost time and money to move. It will cost time and money to replace. Will you have the time when you are trying to move into a new place? If I had something that I liked I would keep it. If I had something that was marginal I would consider selling.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I just went from a 5 bedroom 4 bath house to a 2 bedroom 2 bath house.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*i started downsizing yesterday..so to speak..i went out to the garage,in which i started getting rid of stuff that we definitely no longer need in any kind of way whatsoever..then i'll start upsizing on things that are needed,and can be kept in the garage when thats done..only thing about that.is i need to do that in a way ,where my preps dont look like preps.

moose.i know what you mean about your mom..my mom is in bad health as well..in which i already live with her.and i do for her every day..i hope for the best for your mom ..*


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> ...We have a tractor, Wood splitter,atv, concrete mixer, many 55 gal. Barrels. 325 gal water container. Almost 250 buckets of our storage. About 3 years of my canning. WW2 welder on its own trailer. And the list goes on and on... Do we sell off everything and hope that we can replace it at a reasonable price...outside equipment and tools that we have no idea how to handle...


My first thoughts are:

1. Will I be physically able to load the heavy stuff or will I have to pay to have it all loaded?
2. What happens if I have a trailer breakdown. Unload on the roadside to make repairs?
3. Am I physically able to unload and move the heavy stuff at the new location or will I have to pay to have it all unloaded??
4. Will the monetary lost I take selling local and then repurchasing after the move affordable and outweighs the liability or cost of moving it?


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

*good points there lazyl..the less a person has to transport,from point a to point b.the better..not only because of what you pointed out.but also a time saver as well..*


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

My dad says I am the queen of downsizing I went from a four bedroom 3200 sq ft home to a 32 ft fifth wheel. It took me about 3 weeks after my discharge. The way that I did it is not for everyone, but I simply looked at everything from need only standpoint. I know people think they need a lot more than they actually do. I'm talking about the things you CAN NOT live without. After that Lazy is correct make sure everything is in your ability to take care of because if something did go wrong your going to be in a world of hurt on the side of the road.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

In 2002 before I got sick I lived in a lovely 2BR townhouse with a full-sized basement. When I had to stop working I moved into a tiny 600ft condo. Because my circumstances were not so much "changed" as "ripped out through my gut like a baby alien," you'll probably see why I was unable to let all that stuff go. So I kept most of my stuff in neat stacks of boxes crammed into every corner. Even though I brought very little new stuff home my friends and family stereotyped me as a hoarder and I can see why. The place looked and felt awful.

My new neighborhood was a nightmare, and what finally made the difference was realizing that a major component of my escape would involve unloading most of my stuff, because no buyer would make an offer on a place that looked like mine did. My home had become a live-in monkey trap! There was so much stuff and so much emotional processing involved that it took me a couple years. But as those boxes disappeared I felt more and more free. My stress level went down, the dust level decreased, and I started having friends over again. Predictably, my health improved and it became a self-reinforcing activity.

By the time I got out of there I left in a little 7' U-Haul trailer. When I unpacked at my destination I found I was still going through boxes on the other end and asking "why did I keep _that?_"  It's a good habit to have.

One thing that kept me going was a particular website. The people represented there had very little resemblance to my situation, but it was incredibly motivating to look at the photos. If the people in _those_ situations could turn it around, I surely could! So whenever I got exhausted or burned out I'd take a break for a couple days to recuperate and then go look at those pictures. It always lit a fire under my butt and I was off and running again.

Ultimately, everyone is going to find their own motivation and methods. I've learned some good things on this thread and I thank everyone. Now that I think of it, I have a late call time at work today ... maybe I'll grab a trash bag.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Kids are gone and live in different states. IMHO we don't need this big of a house and told the wife I'd like to downsize in the next 3 or 4 years.
> 
> Wife gave me this look of horror! She's a hoarder, I'm not.
> 
> ...


How about a burial, her stuff not her, and tell her that you are creating a cache.


----------

